# Stove year help



## Vkjrturner (Jan 27, 2014)

I got a big boy No. 131 stove. I just want to know the year made and how to seal the middle half to start using


----------



## begreen (Jan 27, 2014)

This looks like a coal stove. What do you mean by sealing the middle half?


----------



## Vkjrturner (Jan 27, 2014)

Where the belly meets the flat part right above the dampener. It's held together with 3 bolts and square nuts. It has always been in my family but the one who knew the most about it passed away. I know it is a wood stove and came out of a house built in the 1930's and had a clay/asbestos chimney. That's about it.


----------



## begreen (Jan 27, 2014)

Unbolt that section, clean it up and then use Rutland stove cement to seal the joint. Let it cure according to directions.


----------



## webbie (Jan 27, 2014)

Hard to put a date on these, but my guess would be around 1900-1920


----------



## Dune (Jan 28, 2014)

Vkjrturner said:


> I got a big boy No. 131 stove. I just want to know the year made and how to seal the middle half to start using
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you do a patent search? 

All coal stoves can burn wood if you cut the wood small enough, that that stove will produce a longer steadier heat with coal, if the grates are still there.


----------



## Vkjrturner (Jan 29, 2014)

I been looking to find out for about a year till I came across this forum I just wanted to see. Ok so a coal stove what type of coal and where can I fine coal to buy.


----------

